
Elon Musk: SpaceX Will Launch Micro-Satellites - arikan
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/11/11/elon-musk-spacex-will-launch-micro-satellites-low-cost-internet/
======
arikan
Any company moving into such a territory, should state their position about
surveillance.

